# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या है ?  हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज....

## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड गर्दन के निचले हिस्*से में स्थित एक ग्रंथि है और यह अंत: स्रावी प्रणाली का हिस्सा है। थायराइड ग्रंथि हार्मोन पैदा करती है, जो शरीर की कई गतिविधियों को नियंत्रित करता है। हशिमोतो एक ऐसा विकार है जो आपके थायराइड को प्रभावित करता है।
*                हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज आपकी प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली को प्रभावित करता है। हशिमोतो रोग संयुक्*त राज्य अमेरिका में हाइपोथायरायडिज्म का आम कारण है। हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज किसी भी उम्र के पुरुषों, महिलाओं और बच्चों में हो सकता है। लेकिन इसका सबसे ज्*यादा असर मध्यम आयु वर्ग की महिलाओं में देखा जाता है। हशिमोतो रोग का पता लगाने के लिए चिकित्*सक थायराइड प्रणाली की जांच करता है। थायराइड हार्मोन को बदलकर हशिमोतो रोग का उपचार किया जा सकता है। आमतौर पर यह उपचार सरल और प्रभावी होता है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज के लक्षण*
हशिमोतो रोग से ग्रस्त लोगों को लंबे समय तक इस रोग के लक्षण दिखाई नहीं देते हैं। बढ़ा हुआ गॉइटर थायराइड इस बीमारी का पहला लक्षण होता है। गॉइटर थायराइड के कारण गर्दन पर सूजन आ जाती है। गॉइटर थायराइड के बढ़ जाने पर गला भरा-भरा सा लगता है और किसी भी चीज को निगलने में परेशानी होती है। हालांकि ऐसा में दर्द हो यह कम ही होता है। हशिमोतो रोग से पीड़ित कई लोगों में अंडरएक्टिव (न्यून) थायराइड का विकास हो जाता है। पहली बार में हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज का कम असर हो सकता है और हो सकता है कि इसका कोई भी लक्षण न हो। हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज के निम्*नलिख*ित लक्षण हो सकते हैं। जिन को हम, आये अगले लेख में देखते है |||

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये हो सकते है, हशिमोतो थायरोइडिटीज के लक्षण :-
*
-  थकान महसूस होना
-  वजन का बढ़ना
-  चेहरे पर सूजन
-  ठंड लगना
-  जोड़ों और मांसपेशियों का दर्द
-  कब्ज की शिकायत
-  भारी माहवारी या अनियमित मासिक धर्म
-  अवसाद
-  हार्टबीट का कम होना
-  गर्भवती होने में समस्या

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अन्य :-

*हशिमोतो थाइरोइड एक स्वप्रतिरक्षित विकार है। इससे आपकी थायराइड ग्रंथि को नुकसान पहुंचता है। यहाँ तक की चिकित्*सकों को अभी इस बारे में सटीक जानकारी नहीं है कि किस कारण थायराइड ग्रंथि प्रभावित होती है। कुछ वैज्ञानिकों का मानना हैं कि यह वायरस या बैक्टीरिया के कारण प्रभावित होती है। वहीं दूसरा मत यह भी है कि इसके प्रभावित होने के पीछे आनुवांशिक कारण होते हैं।

----------

